# Newbie Questions?



## redkawi700 (Dec 27, 2007)

Hey flellas i'm the proud owner of a new Remington Model 700 SPS in .300 RUM and now I need some scope mounts, I was wondering what the best mounts for the model 700 are. I am planning on using a bushnell legend scope with a 40 mm recticle. I was also wondering if anyone has any reloading info on the .300 i reload all my .308 and would like to try some of my own versions of "power level" ammo!


----------



## windowlicker (Dec 17, 2007)

http://www.badgerordnance.com/

Just what exactly is "power level" ammo?


----------



## redkawi700 (Dec 27, 2007)

Remington matched the power of the 30-06,.300 Win mag, and the full power ultra mag by using different powders and called it power level ammunition and sell it around here for 65 bucks a box!

www.remington.com/products/ammunition/c ... _level.asp - 52k -


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

Basically its just a reduced load ammo. One dumb question here, why buy a 300 ultra only to load it like a 308?


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

I would guess your tube would last longer. You probably could shoot better then step up power and get used it again and step up again.


----------



## hagfan72 (Apr 15, 2007)

Theoretically, it would be for the guy who, in the effort of only having one rifle, could use Power Level I to go after antelope, Level II if he wanted 300 Win Mag power to go after long range deer, and Level III to go after elk. I raised an eyebrow on it too. Of course, I love all the reasons to buy MORE rifles, not fewer.


----------



## windowlicker (Dec 17, 2007)

"Power level" ammo. :lol: What are they going to come up with next?

redkawi700, sorry I personally don't have any loads for the 300 ultra. I don't own one nor will I be buying one anytime soon. :wink:

Heres what you do, you check out the velocities on this "power level" ammo your talking about. You load up some test loads with the same or very simular bullets starting at 10 percent below max. charge. You shoot over your chrono. When your velocities match up, you will have various "power level" ammo. Its really not that hard.

:beer:


----------



## iwantabuggy (Feb 15, 2005)

The best advice I could give on that would be to buy a better scope. I wouldn't buy anything in Bushnell's line lower than an Elite 3200. Especially on a RUM. If I were you, I'd wait if I had to, but I'd put a better scope on it. It will be worth it in the long run. FFT.


----------

